# test drive unlimited 1st race



## badboy181187 (Dec 10, 2007)

hy everyone!i`m new on this site but i want to know this:
in the 1st race at test drive(honolulu is the name) it doesn`t work.the camera just keeps spinning around & it never starts.the antivirus is off, so is the firewall & it still doesn`t work.if someone can help it`d be much appreciated.thank you


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried reinstalling it yet?list your full system specs.also have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.


----------



## badboy181187 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb123/badboy_rap07/mysystemspec.jpg
here is my system spec....hope it does the trick.i did what u said but still the same problem occured.


----------

